# What's your favorite true spider species and why?



## JAFUENTES (Jan 29, 2016)

I want to know about all sorts of species and the joy they invoke in everyone. Post pictures.  My favorite is the Sicarius terrosus due to its digging behavior and how mysterious a species they are.  They're very calm in nature but can burst out into a warp drive of speed and thus command respect.  And let's not forget the venom.  That's why there my favorite true spider species.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't like them too much like i like _Theraphosidae_. Have to be honest. However _Argiope bruennichi_ easily wins IMO.

Here some of those you can find here in Italy, sometimes at homes as well.
http://www.aracnofilia.org/i-ragni-locali/i-ragni-delle-abitazioni/


----------



## Illusion (Jan 30, 2016)

For me, it's the _Acanthogonatus _species, they live a long time, and create the gorgeous mass of webbing!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 30, 2016)

Illusion said:


> For me, it's the _Acanthogonatus _species, they live a long time, and create the gorgeous mass of webbing!


Those aren't true spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 30, 2016)

There are many species I haven't kept but plan to, but just to list a few of the favorites I keep: Phidippus audax, Rabidosa rabida, and Geolycosa spp.  Note that this is coming from a Lycosid addict.


----------



## Illusion (Jan 30, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Those aren't true spiders.


oh really...? whoops.  they're always in the true spiders section of webstores!  oh well, whatever they are i love them!

ok, i'll try again, my favourite TRUE spider is any fishing spider, i find them fascinating and i love creating a little 'by the pond' set up for them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 30, 2016)

I really can't pic...I love my Dolomedes for the same reason as above buy I love Agelenids because of all the web


----------



## Exuviae (Jan 30, 2016)

That's a tough question! I think each species has its own interesting behaviors and quirks, but I'm particularly fond of Lycosidae and Pisauridae. I think my favorite species that I've actually kept so far is probably my _Dolomedes tenebrosus _because she's fairly docile, but also quick and a great hunter. They're also one of the largest species near me, which is an added bonus.


----------



## Kymura (Jan 30, 2016)

Argiope aurantia, bigger, beautiful, love how they web fresh nightly and adore how they shake things to frighten you away.


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 30, 2016)

Hands down Heteropoda lunula for the amazing coloring.

Though my favorite genus is Phidippus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (Jan 30, 2016)

I just looked up all of those spiders and there awesome!  I hope this keeps on going.


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 31, 2016)

Phoneutria and heteropodra sp. Whats not to love?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 31, 2016)

Between Nephila and my little sister... hard to decide.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 31, 2016)

I also really like Ereseidae, Ctenidae, Sicarius and others.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Jan 31, 2016)

Nephila and phenutria are awesome.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Jan 31, 2016)

Want to get a young female Nephila clavipies.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 31, 2016)

Any _Phidippus_ jumping spider due to their personality.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 31, 2016)

I forgot to mention Olios/Heteropoda.  Both genera ended up being my first "intermediate level" spiders to keep.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 31, 2016)

Latrodectus sp. obviously! tredecimguttatus to be specific. 

Loxosceles are a close second. 

Sicarius are really boring, but they're cool too.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Jan 31, 2016)

Latrodectus are awesome.  Have a ton of Hesperus and 1 macatans


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ive developed a special fondness for zoropsidae and miturgidae.  Syspira and Titiotus are awesome


----------



## Em the bug (Feb 1, 2016)

It's be a toss up between Nephila and Phidippus for me. 

I've never kept Nephila, but think they are stunningly beautiful. Also love Phidippus for their looks, as well as the fact that they're just overall adorable.


----------



## Mossae (Feb 1, 2016)

Ctenidae are my favorite, I have allot of experience with a vast amount of tarantula species but when I started keeping true spiders it seemed like they were on a whole new level. I suppose that is what makes it most exciting for me.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 1, 2016)

_Latrodectus_ is probably my favorite genus, but I enjoy keeping _Heteropoda _and _Cupiennius_ as well. Need more Eresidae to decide how much I like that group lol.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 1, 2016)

All these spiders are awesome.  Sicarius, Latrodectus and Nephila are my favorites in order of preference.


----------



## Jerry (Feb 1, 2016)

Argiope aurantia I remember finding a large femail In an enomuse webb when I was like ten I sat there and watched her for like three hours amazed at how awesome she was


----------



## truecreature (Feb 2, 2016)

I've always loved the looks of Latrodectus and Phiddipus but don't personally keep them. Too small and don't live long enough for me. Usually I don't keep any animals that aren't expected to live past 5 because I tend to get attached.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coconana (Feb 2, 2016)

We've got Latrodectus Hesperus running nilly willy over here... Call me bizarre, but they kind of give me the creeps. I really do love Phids though! And of course some of the more colorful Heteropoda Sp., but I haven't worked up the courage to get small, quick slings yet.


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 2, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> Latrodectus are awesome.  Have a ton of Hesperus and 1 macatans


 I agree with you. My favorite spiders are black widow spiders or Latrodectus species. If you were to ask which specie, I'll tell you. My favorite species are L. Hesperus and L. Mactans. Someday I need to get those 2 as pets. I always wanted to own em. They'd be great pets


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 2, 2016)

I have both @RebelWolf and there awesome.


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 2, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> I have both @RebelWolf and there awesome.


That's COOL! That reminds me, I should find a seller who can sell me some. I live in Ma and the only widow is the L Variolus but I've had no luck findin' em. At least there are sellers on this site, you know. Coolest pet to have. I need some


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 2, 2016)

I forgot to add _Argyroneta aquatica_, the diver spider, with their underwater web which conserve oxygen. Back then in Lombardy was not that rare to find but today thanks to the pollution is a sort of legend.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 2, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I forgot to add _Argyroneta aquatica_, the diver spider, with their underwater web which conserve oxygen. Back then in Lombardy was not that rare to find but today thanks to the pollution is a sort of legend.


Man, I would love to see one of those in the wild or in captivity. Such a fascinating species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 3, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> Man, I would love to see one of those in the wild or in captivity. Such a fascinating species.


Here there's chances in some areas due to the particular nature of Lombardy but you have to search like _Diogene di Sinope_ (Diogenes of Sinope) did for the "man" 
Pollution ruined that spider 'essence', basically.
IMO i doubt that in captivity could thrive but you never know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OliverWhatever (Feb 3, 2016)

Heteropoda lunula is my all time favourite spider. It is just so absolutely stunning!


----------



## High Lord Dee (Feb 3, 2016)

Soooo  many great choices here!  The huntsman and wolves provide the best entertainment in feeding.  Very aggressive and so much fun to watch.  Sicarious may be "boring" most of the time as they spend most of their life under the substrate, but Man!, when they explode up and grab prey, there is nothing boring about that!  But I really can't get enough true spiders in my collection as I enjoy each of them for different reasons (i.e. color, webbing, behavior, etc.).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 3, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Here there's chances in some areas due to the particular nature of Lombardy but you have to search like _Diogene di Sinope_ (Diogenes of Sinope) did for the "man"
> Pollution ruined that spider 'essence', basically.
> IMO i doubt that in captivity could thrive but you never know...


It would be nice to figure out a way to keep them in captivity, but I agree, it would likely be a challenge. Sad what pollution can do in all stages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pociemon (Feb 3, 2016)

1: Sicarius because of their lifestyle


2: Heteropodra lunula because of their buityful colours


3: Phoneutria fera because of attitude


All pictures are of my own spiders, and they are alive and well...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 3, 2016)

So luck you can own Phenutria terra. I want one but I think there illegal to keep in the USA.


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 3, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> I have both @RebelWolf and there awesome.


I forgot to ask, how many L Hesperus and L Mactans do you own? Who did you buy yer widows from? Which buyer do you recommend? I should buy some


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 3, 2016)

I got my western widow from Anastasia from net bug.  However I met her in person in the state she resides to get it because I vacationed in her state.  The Southern widow my cousin shipped to me because it was in his house.  I have a few Western Widows if you want them.  Just page me if interested and I'll let you know what you need to do.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 3, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> So luck you can own Phenutria terra. I want one but I think there illegal to keep in the USA.


They're not illegal in most states. It's just that the people that have them are responsible and don't sell them to your average joe. There aren't many spiders I wouldn't keep, but Phoneutria are one of them. I had the opportunity to acquire some, but passed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 3, 2016)

Would that also include New York as for the most states, or are they one of the state's in which there illegal in?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 3, 2016)

I doubt New York is one of them. I know Florida in particular has laws regarding some spiders, for obvious reasons. Don't know about other states. When I lived in CT, pet stores weren't allowed to sell venomous things, so no spiders or scorps.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 4, 2016)

RebelWolf said:


> I forgot to ask, how many L Hesperus and L Mactans do you own? Who did you buy yer widows from? Which buyer do you recommend? I should buy some


@Widow lover has a pretty good list of widows and is a great guy to deal with. If you ever see anything from Frank Somma (@NYInsectZoo here on AB), he's another great person to buy from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RebelWolf (Feb 4, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> @Widow lover has a pretty good list of widows and is a great guy to deal with. If you ever see anything from Frank Somma (@NYInsectZoo here on AB), he's another great person to buy from.


Thanks, I've also came across several other sellers who sell widows but I heard @Widow lover,  he's got a great selection. So does @Widowman10. Thanks again


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 4, 2016)

I would like to get my hands on latrodectus bishopi one day.  There such a pretty latrodectus.


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 6, 2016)

JAFUENTES said:


> So luck you can own Phenutria terra. I want one but I think there illegal to keep in the USA.


Not illegal


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 6, 2016)

Wow.  That was an unexpected answer, I'm surprised about that there legal to keep with there potency and all.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2016)

What exactly makes a spider a true spider? I keep seeing that phrase and am unsure what it means...


----------



## Tigrosa (Feb 6, 2016)

Anything lycosidae, pisaurinidae, or sparassidae. I quite like _Pisaurina mira_.

I'd love to keep Argiope, I think they're beautiful. Green lynx spiders as well.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 6, 2016)

I've almost forgot this chic lady. A yet to be identified Sparassid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rogerpoco (Feb 6, 2016)

Daniel said:


> What exactly makes a spider a true spider? I keep seeing that phrase and am unsure what it means...


There is a MUCH more in depth answer than this,but here goes.
Mygalomorphs(Mouse-like,or Shrew/like)are primative spiders,that evidently developed all they needed to survive,and stopped evolving. They are typically"hairy",usually(but not always)large,and have fixed chelicerae,usually large as well. This requires a downward stab to use their fangs. They also usually have venom on the potent side,and a longish life-span.
This includes Tarantulas,trapdoor spiders,and several others. Mesothelae are another suborder of primative spiders,but uncommon enough,even in the hobby,I think,to not think too much about.
True-Spiders are Araneomorphs. They have evolved eyesight(though still poor),and independantly coordinated chelicerae,giving them a much more controlled bite.
They typically do not live long,compared to mygalomorphs,and tend to have less potent venom,though the extremes are extreme. Only guessing here,but probably the most dangerous spider in the world is a true spider. Just speaking on average.

I don't mind,even encourage being corrected if I am wrong,just threw this off top of my head(other than looking up spellings,haha),very basic.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 6, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I've almost forgot this chic lady. A yet to be identified Sparassid.


That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 6, 2016)

Daniel said:


> What exactly makes a spider a true spider? I keep seeing that phrase and am unsure what it means...


To simplify Rogerpoco's answer, whether the spider has moving mouth parts.

Classified, clades: Aranae (spiders)Mesothelae and Opisthothela. Mesothelae appears to be an evolutionary dead end with only one family remaining,  Liphistiidae.

The remaining arachnids are in the sub order Opisthothela; the more primitive less evolved Mygalomorphae and the Araneomorphae which have movable mouth parts, sometimes called true spiders.

Under the araneomorphs fall the remaining classifications and the superfamilies  Hypochiloidea, Austrochiloidea, Haplogynae and Entelegynae.

PS For your trivia, the scientific classification of animals, taxonomy, according to historical records, is the worlds oldest profession, predating prostitution.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 6, 2016)

The Snark said:


> For your trivia, the scientific classification of animals, taxonomy, according to historical records, is the worlds oldest profession, predating prostitution.


(IE Various animal species were identified prior to humans having sex with them. The activities were observed and some people got to thinking, 'If they are that desperate, let's charge for it'.)


----------



## wolfs79 (Feb 8, 2016)

1st Phoneutria Boliviensis
2nd Dolomedes okefinokensis
3rd Hogna carolinensis


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 10, 2016)

Phenutria are always a good answer.  Here's a photo of my new immature female Sicarius terrosus.


----------



## Philth (Feb 10, 2016)

The Snark said:


> I've almost forgot this chic lady. A yet to be identified Sparassid.


_Olios _sp. probably a male. Looks like the ones I have from Sumatra.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Snark (Feb 10, 2016)

Philth said:


> _Olios _sp. probably a male. Looks like the ones I have from Sumatra.


Thnx! Senkenberg has it in their holding pattern. They are in the process of building a genetic database with the intent of reordering a hefty chunk of the sparassidae family so positive IDs are on hold until the DB gets filled out.
Jager has hinted that Sparassids may undergo a major ordering upheaval like Lycosa has undergone. He tentatively put, somewhat whimsically, the time frame around 2020. Gigantic family, gigantic workload. Olios alone has over 350 described.

Here's a quote
'Taxonomy goes by similarities in the components. Genetics goes by the manufacturers unique identification numbers attached to each of those components'.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Draketeeth (Feb 14, 2016)

dylanaxolotl said:


> Though my favorite genus is Phidippus.


^^^ This. Jumpers are so much fun because they're such remarkable individuals.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 14, 2016)

I've never had any experience with jumpers before.  I find bold jumpers in my backyard during the summer.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 18, 2016)

Jumpers are awesome! They are so curious and full of personality! My favorite jumpers are P. undatus, since I find them mostly where I live. I also love wolf spiders <3 They are so mean looking, I had a little one that would try and attack me, so cute~ I also love Dolomedes, I had a D. tenebrosus, probably the weirdest spider I've ever had.  She would stalk towards me and reach her feet through the cage top to try and grab me. And man, they are fast!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 19, 2016)

Haven't kept any true spiders, but I love love love the looks of Heteropoda lunula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Feb 19, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> Haven't kept any true spiders, but I love love love the looks of Heteropoda lunula.


Oh my gosh! I'd never heard of them before, WOW! I need one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 19, 2016)

Am i the only one who loves 0.1 _Argiope bruennichi_?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd have to go with jumpers. The velociraptors of the spider world IMO. Smart ,agile, and very efficient hunters.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JAFUENTES (Feb 21, 2016)

One time a bold jumping spider was in my porch and it was following my finger.  It was awesome.


----------



## JAFUENTES (Mar 13, 2016)

Are there any other true spider species that individuals find interesting?


----------

